# Risky Behavior



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, I'm just curious, but do any of you going through a divorce find themselves, going over the deep end and engaging in risky behaviors? Like sexting someone and meeting to hook up? 
I'm just looking for advice and if this is a bad idea. In the past I've always had a self destructive personality when dealing with break ups. And I feel like this may be one of those self destructive actions. I just feel so alone.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

And you think engaging in these actions is going to make you feel less alone or more? 

How about using the break up to engage in more positive behaviors. 

Working out comes to mind. Pursuing hobbies or new things that you have been afraid or haven't had a chance to do before. Learning something new.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Risky behavior in of it self is usually a poor choice.

But a nice fwb seems less risky than meeting up with strangers.


----------



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

My issue is I'm 1400 miles away from home, with no physical human support, and I can not afford to start a gym membership here and only using it for a month. Last time this happened I was home and was able to go to the gym and concentrate on fixing myself. I don't think that this is an option for me while I am here in MN. I almost feel that this is something that would help me move on, we probably should have kept moving on 4-5 years ago. I'm hoping to get in my 3 free therapy sessions soon, I know I need them. I feel stuck and alone.


----------



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

Chilly: I wish I had friends here but i don't.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

It's not that risky to date, and keep it light. I think you need time to heal from your divorce, so there's that, too. Sorry you're struggling right now. Maybe join something, or volunteer somewhere...and that will be a positive way to meet new people?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

During my separation, I enjoyed the fact that I no longer had to spend time around people who didn't like me. (my ex's friends).


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Try getting a gym membership through your local Y. They are nominal in price, suitable for most all budgets.

There ought to be several there for you to visit there in the Portland vicinity!*


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Lostwouthim said:


> My issue is I'm 1400 miles away from home, with no physical human support, and I can not afford to start a gym membership here and only using it for a month. Last time this happened I was home and was able to go to the gym and concentrate on fixing myself. I don't think that this is an option for me while I am here in MN. I almost feel that this is something that would help me move on, we probably should have kept moving on 4-5 years ago. I'm hoping to get in my 3 free therapy sessions soon, I know I need them. I feel stuck and alone.


Nothing is stopping you from jogging. You don't need a gym membership to do that at least now when it's warm. There are plenty of free groups and meetups you can join. Reddit and Google are your friends. You can have meaningless hookups but I doubt that is going to help you. If you do use protection.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

You don't need a gym membership to start a walking regimen, yoga or calisthenics. Squats, lunges, push-ups, pull-ups, crunches, planks... The possibilities at home, using your own body weight as resistance, are endless


----------



## Lostwouthim (Jun 17, 2012)

I kept myself safe, I did not meet up with the guy here in MN. But I did chose to do some sexting with him. Honestly, it made me feel better. : )


----------

